# Simular PIC con Protel



## marceloj (Sep 7, 2006)

Yo estoy usando el protel para simular cuircuitos y para el PCB, pero no puedo simular *PIC*, _no se como cargar el programa_ (que va en el PIC) _para poder simular_.  Cualquier ayuda es bien venida.
Uso el *Protel DXP*.

Saludos Marcelo


----------



## perik (Sep 19, 2006)

creo que no se puede  , si quieres simular programas con pic tendras q usar PROTEUS
q segun dicen es el unico q simula electronica y micros.


----------

